# Lakeside



## Nicky1970 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Ally Pally less glitzy rival starts next Saturday,  5th January. And you can find the line up here.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2013)

I will watch in parts but only if there's not much else sports wise on the box, the whole thing is dated and lacks the professionalism that the PDC events has, granted there's some talented dart players in the BDO but Olly Croft's refusal to merge the two organisations has done untold damage.

Martin Fitz call of Lets Play Darts gets on my flipping nerves


----------



## FM001 (Jan 5, 2013)

How did Bobby's boy Richie get on in the first round, both were interviewed on bbc breakfast news this morning.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 5, 2013)

He won 3 - 2. Fairly evenly matched, that game. I'm only following a select few matches, for example I'll be watchin Tony O'Shea later this evening and Deta Hedman in the Ladies' QF. 
Kist lost, barely showed up, bad year for him, battling arthritis in hands and foot, following last years' success at Lakeside.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2013)

ill be following kong and richie


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 5, 2013)

O'Shea, Bunting or Waites for me. Good luck to Richie but he needs to step up several gears if he is to survive the next round.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 6, 2013)

Watched the late night showing of the Lakeside, Richie was lucky that Prins was missing crucial doubles, Kist looked shell shocked at going out in the first round, fancy O'Shea to win it this year.

Tony Green mentioned in the commentary that Richie George is a type 1 diabetic, good to see yet another player in the sport with diabetes alongside Barney and Jabba.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ted Hankey is a diabetic too.


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2013)

Well thats wolfie out well done to the young lad hendricks


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well thats wolfie out well done to the young lad hendricks



and a date with Richie Rich beckons ...


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2013)

Mitchell is abit ott aint he lol,,

O.h has met him many occasions met him last wen he handed m and his team the winners trophy in div 1


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone know wat all the contreversy is about regarding John gwynnes comments ?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2013)

I though Jimmy Hendrix died years ago, he certainly looks different to what I remember


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> Anyone know wat all the contreversy is about regarding John gwynnes comments ?



Haven't heard anything about it. Didn't think he commentated for BBC/ESPN ... just Sky. Nothing on Twitter.


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmm Scott Mitchell has been involved in I as well so says one of other halfs mats on facebook


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably BDO v PDC stirring


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2013)

Watching highlights at the min


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 9, 2013)

Scott (Scotty Dog) Mitchell is a Type 2 diabetic. He's just been talking about it on ESPN.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2013)

Bunting out


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 9, 2013)

Between O'Shea, Fitton and Waites I reckon.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not thinking much of Richie George's walk-on music.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jimmy Hendriks' music isn't any better.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> Jimmy Hendriks' music isn't any better.



Please tell me they play Purple Haze!


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Please tell me they play Purple Haze!



ROFL alan.....


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2013)

has richie played again yet against dekka?


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2013)

how did richie go anyone?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> how did richie go anyone?



Lost 6 - 1


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Lost 6 - 1



Many thanks Alan x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> Many thanks Alan x



I actually watched a bit of it, although he was already 5-1 down when I switched it on. Still, he did well!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hhhhheeyyyyyyyy baaaaabbbby oooooohhhh aaaaahhhhh!
 Well done Tony, dream final is on BBC2 tomorrow at 5.45 pm.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 13, 2013)

Does look like a good final, fancy Tony to take the title.

The prize money for the winner is well short of the PDC worlds, seen it mentioned on Darts Beers that the 2014 winner will collect ?250,000 -  now Olly Croft is out the way it's time the two organisations got together.


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

Still to many old school in the BDO that will never consider it there to stuck in there ways.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 13, 2013)

All the BDO has to do is carry on behaving the way it does towards the PDC and all the quality players will leave it. 
Latest sour puss nonsense from the BDO is the "180 day rule", meaning any player who competes in a comp not recognised by the BDO (basically PDC events) from it's comps for 180 days. Excludes the UK Open and GSOD but includes PDC 'Q' school.
PDC and PDPA (who represent PDC players) are threatening to take the BDO to court over "restraint of trade"
My two cents: the BDO should get over itself. If it's members hadn't backed Olly Croft and his self-serving needs regarding prize money and sponsorship there would still be just the one code: the BDO. It gives talented amateurs a chance to progress through superleague and county matches, but it is an amateur organisation for all that. As for it's assertion that it represents "grass roots players", no it does not. The grass roots are pub players and they are not governed by the BDO.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember when the height of achievement for a darts player was a spot on Fred Trueman's 'Indoor League'


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

Enjoy the final guys


----------



## ypauly (Jan 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I remember when the height of achievement for a darts player was a spot on Fred Trueman's 'Indoor League'



Daft question but was there an outdoor league?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Daft question but was there an outdoor league?



No, it was a Yorkshire TV programme that showcased a variety of pub games like darts, shove ha'penny, skittles, table football etc. Very '70s!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hhhhheeyyyyyyyy baaaaabbbby oooooohhhh aaaaahhhhh!


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

One way traffic here atm


----------

